# Pleasurelands Car Park - Southport



## soundman

Does anybody know if the car park at Pleasurelands, Southport is still available for overnight/weekend stopovers?

Soundman :?


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Yes it is.

Bob


----------



## soundman

Thanks for the quick reply on that Bob.

There is a couple of us (vans) thinking of going on the weekend 21/22 November if anybody else is thinking of any retail therapy just turn up.

Soundman


----------



## soundman

*Pleasurelands Southport*

Southport, still on next weekend (21/22 Nov) if anybody interested


----------



## rocky58

We will arive about teatime looks like a nice weekend for the weather.
How many vans going?


----------



## soundman

So far we have 3 definates for Friday so bring your cosies if you want a dip!
Weather looking good


----------



## 94055

Pity we was on the car park last weekend. It was a very enjoyable weekend as well. May see you on another meet.

SandJ


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Did one have a good time Steven?

Johnny F


----------



## greenasthegrass

Yeh but his steak was a bit tough! Did alot of walking though :wink: 

Greenie


----------



## Grizzly

soundman said:


> Does anybody know if the car park at Pleasurelands, Southport is still available for overnight/weekend stopovers?


We didn't know about this.

Can anyone tell me how convenient is it for a day trip to Liverpool ?

G


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi G, its very convenient. Catch the train or the bus. Both stations are a short walk away into town.

Your van will be safe as houses.

Johnny F


----------



## Grizzly

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hi G, its very convenient. Catch the train or the bus. Both stations are a short walk away into town.
> 
> Your van will be safe as houses.
> 
> Johnny F


Thanks a lot, that's filed away for early next year.

G


----------



## soundman

Grizzly said:


> soundman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the car park at Pleasurelands, Southport is still available for overnight/weekend stopovers?
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't know about this.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how convenient is it for a day trip to Liverpool ?
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Liverpool, (city of Culture) is about 40 minutes away if you can tear yourself away from Lord Street in Southport

Soundman


----------



## 118124

Hello, I didn't know there was a meet there last week, was it good, Who organised it, I wish I'd have known I would of been there, can't make next weekend, I've run out of Wine!


----------



## rocky58

Are you on the wine now fatheifer? have another look its this weekend 21/22 nov


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We stayed at the CC site in Southport last Thursday night but had a brief chat with those meeting at Pleasureland on the Friday. They told us about using the car park, so many thanks for this, especially to Johnny F (didn't know who the others were).

Anyway, we enjoyed our brief time in Southport, which was mainly spent in shopping. I had only been to Southport once before. I think it was in 1980, the year I moved to the North. I remembered the elegant canopied shops and had always wanted to return. Won't leave it so long for my next visit.

Chris


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Only too glad to help Chris. Hope to see you in Southport some time soon.

Happy travels.

Johnny F


----------



## hilldweller

soundman said:


> So far we have 3 definates for Friday so bring your cosies if you want a dip!
> Weather looking good


Are you ever the optimist.

Take lots of gas and thermals.


----------



## rebbyvid

Take lots of gas and thermals.[/quote]
could be there with a bit of luck ,stopped at nature reserve car park at north end of prom a few weeks ago when i was there ,but did see a few vans on pleasurelands on the sunday.Will be well wrapped up though and as i sell gas will be well stocked on that as well.
Rob


----------



## tuftey

*pleasureland*

hi yes it is im there most weekends i was there last weekend and the was about 20/30 motorhomes on there i go there with my children for weekends cos its close to manchester


----------



## rocky58

4 motorhomes on her at the present time 21.16 friday weather windy,cold,dry.


----------



## rebbyvid

See you tomorrow
rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hope you have a great weekend.

The xmas lights up on Lord street are now on and are lovely.

Johnny F


----------



## tuftey

*pleasureland*

hi were there to in the grey and black iveco we arrived last night late on at least weather is ok


----------



## soundman

*Re: pleasureland*



tuftey said:


> hi were there to in the grey and black iveco we arrived last night late on at least weather is ok


Hi Tuftey
Hope you are keeping warm
6 degrees outside
Wetherspoons calling, its warm in there!

Soundman :lol:


----------



## tuftey

*pleasureland*

yes we were very warm had fire on so its was cosy there is a better pub than the 2 weatherspoons its the phoinex facing weatherspoons it knocks spots of there food and its 2 courses for 5.95 and beer cheap as well


----------



## soundman

Hope you all have a safe journey home.
Good weekend despite the cold weather

(Point taken Tuftey, the mixed grill wasn't that brill at Wetherspoons.)

Soundman


----------



## jch07

Hi I'm really interested to read this thread about parking at Pleasurelands at weekends.

In your experience how many typically park up? Also, do you get bothered woth any boy racers or any other bother at night?

How safe do you feel leaving your van etc?

Regards, JCH07


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi JCH07. I have in the past held a couple of successful rallies there and also a meet or three. 

I have stopped on the carpark umpteen times and upto now have never had any trouble. In the summer there are usually fairground people who "guard" the area and you never mess with fairground folk. Not that the area needs guarding.

We get to Southport on a regular visit for days and weekends and usually meet up with WhistlingGypsy Bob and his wife Barbra and other friends.

I have no qualms leaving my MH on the car park. I always lock up and shut the screens and put the alarm on...The usual security stuff.. In the summer there is always someone on the gate to take your money as you enter but in the winter they usually come over for it from the offices.

Give it a try. There's loads to do in Southport.

Happy travels.

Johnny F


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hi JCH07 have sent you a text :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## soundman

jch07 said:


> Hi I'm really interested to read this thread about parking at Pleasurelands at weekends.
> 
> In your experience how many typically park up? Also, do you get bothered woth any boy racers or any other bother at night?
> 
> How safe do you feel leaving your van etc?
> 
> Regards, JCH07


Hi there
In response to your question there were six vans over the this last weekend.
I was informed by the lighter sleeper of us that the "Boy Racers and their cheering supporters" were out in the early hours of Sunday morning (3am) along the the police helicopter.
Otherwise no sign of anybody else other than us motorhomers.
A good weekend
Soundman


----------



## tuftey

*pleasureland*

we go most weekends to southport there is usually 3 motorhomes my iveco my dads iveco and my uncle s sprinter we all usually park behind the life boat station as its safe as houses there because always someone around like you say there is people living in caravans round the back you will see them driving in and out with cars and vans all day so it deturs the theifs

i didnt here a thing on sat night sun morning nor the girlfreind saying that we could sleep through an earthquake


----------



## tuffy

*Southport*

Hi

We camp like Tuftey most weekends on Southport pleasurebeach car park. They charge a fiver and it is quite safe, always somebody around. The location, shopping and leisure facilities are fab and the park and ride for the whole day is £1 and the bus into town is free from the park and ride.

Tuffy


----------



## rebbyvid

Must admit i didnt hear any boy racers but could have been gassed or was it the beer .Pity it was a bit to cold to socialise but did feel safe and have parked in car park at marshsideand also felt safe there 
Rob


----------



## rocky58

They might not bother the motohomers who park there.Thinking we were fairground people,travellers or gypsies as said you don't mess with them Never heard boy racers on nearby road.

good weekend


----------



## beyondajoke

*where is everybody?*

Hi all,

following this topic I find myself at Southport this morning (Sat 29th Nov) I think I am on the Pleasurelands car park but I am the only Motorhome here aside from a caravan Rally in the corner of the carpark!....unless of course I am in the wrong car park?


----------



## soundman

Hi there at Southport,
You should be in the car park next to the lifeboat station

Soundman


----------



## beyondajoke

Hi Soundman,

In that case I am indeed in the right car park thank you, I am a lone motorhomer outside a circle of caravans who are here on a rally, I will be staying up this evening on guard just in case they come marauding, In case of rape and pillage the wife can tell them what she tells me....i've got an headache!!!


----------



## KSH

Can we still use the pleasurlands car park? I had a phone number once for the guy in the caravan but can't find it, anyone got it??


----------



## georgiemac

Send a PM to Lady J we have had a couple of rallies there and I gave her the number for that guy - only thing is there has been a very big fire near there last night - the Old Kingsway night club burned down and alot of the roads around are closed as the building has to be demolished ASAP so dont know if you will be allowed around there, anyway try Lady J (Jaqui) she may still have the number for you


----------



## Zozzer

I wonder if it will be available on the 18/19 September when the Southport Airshow is on. Wonder if the carpark charge will be incresed for that event. It's only down the road from me so I think I'll chance it.


----------



## LadyJ

As far as I am aware you can still over night on the car park, I think it's £5 or £6 per night you pay at the kiosk.



Jacquie


----------



## teemyob

*overnight*



LadyJ said:


> As far as I am aware you can still over night on the car park, I think it's £5 or £6 per night you pay at the kiosk.
> 
> Jacquie


I this still the case?

Was considering the CC site but can't get in (fully booked). And is it members only?

Anyone have the GPS?

I looked it up on google maps and it came up with the CC Site!

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Have I found it?*

Is this it?


----------



## teemyob

*or here*

or here?

Just about to convert these co-ordinates MHF Database


----------



## clive1821

yes it is with the entrance at "e" and parking is around where it says southport pleasure park..... hope that helps you.....


----------



## teemyob

*MHF*

This is the MHF Co-Ordinates in Google Maps


----------



## LadyJ

Hi TM


I have moved this to Off Topic as it is a very old thread 

In answer to your question the first picture you posted is the car park it is the opposite side of the road from the CC camp site.





Jacquie


----------



## teemyob

*Thanks*

Thanks, may give it a go when I get a day at the Weekend.

TM


----------



## bognormike

ps moved to Uk touring to avoid the thread auto-deleting 8)


----------



## Zozzer

We are planning on going to Southport for the airshow, and will be staying overnight from Friday lunchtime on the Pleasurelands Car Park.

Living only 22miles away, we could go in the car, but there's nothing better than an early morning bacon butty by the sea.


----------



## CliffyP

Id be very surprised if you got anywhere near the front when the airshow is on


----------



## BillCreer

*Re: MHF*



teemyob said:


> This is the MHF Co-Ordinates in Google Maps


Hi,
re. 1072115 Posted: 2011-06-09, 23:29:04

If you're in this area and want to see an Avocet (the RSPB emblem) then have a look in the hide next to the square lake which is on the opposite side of the road to that large rectangular old aggregate quarry you can see in the photo. You won't even need binoculars.


----------



## teemyob

*Air Show*



Zozzer said:


> We are planning on going to Southport for the airshow, and will be staying overnight from Friday lunchtime on the Pleasurelands Car Park.
> 
> Living only 22miles away, we could go in the car, but there's nothing better than an early morning bacon butty by the sea.


But would you need to buy Tickets?

I note they are £7 and £9 on the day.

TM


----------



## RedSonja

You dont need to buy tickets (Or you didnt) when you are parked in the pleasurelands car park. We stayed with another club on a rally there.

You need to buy tickets to access the beach and the other attractions at the air show. 

We went the year before last and it was fantastic. I understand that last years was a bit of a washout with the Sunday being cancelled.

I will never forgot the Eurofighter practicing over the pleasurelands car park. What a plane.

Sonja


----------



## teemyob

*Spaces*



RedSonja said:


> You dont need to buy tickets (Or you didnt) when you are parked in the pleasurelands car park. We stayed with another club on a rally there.
> 
> You need to buy tickets to access the beach and the other attractions at the air show.
> 
> We went the year before last and it was fantastic. I understand that last years was a bit of a washout with the Sunday being cancelled.
> 
> I will never forgot the Eurofighter practicing over the pleasurelands car park. What a plane.
> 
> Sonja


Whilst I appreciate the weather was poor, was the car park busy? Spaces?

TM


----------



## RedSonja

The rally we were on was parked directly opposite the sea front. A few others stayed in the car park as well so it was pretty quite on the Friday and Saturday night. During Saturday and Sunday it was solid and we were not able to leave until after 6pm on the Sunday due to the amount of cars in the car park. Im not sure if there was a parking charge or not but there were many motorhomes parked up just for the day.


Sonja


----------



## teemyob

*Parking*

Can you park Caravans there?


----------

